# Clown fish eggs



## jed42 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 75 gal reef tank. My Ocellaris Clownfish just laid eggs. What shoudd I do? I'm a rookie to reef tanks 1 1/2 years exp. and to be frank, I really don't know what to do. Jed, :roll:


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

If you are prepared to try your hand at rearing the fry, you must have several things ready in order to succeed. 

a) a spare tank to raise the fry

b) small air pump and bubble stone 

b) an ample supply of live rotifers 

c) baby brine shrimp

d) a means by which to remove the eggs (or fry)

e) patience

I can give more advice if you are prepared to do this. If not, best to just let the eggs alone and let nature take it's course.


----------



## jed42 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for repling.
So the fry wont live in my 75 reef tank? I have to remove the fry and do all that you said. What if I leave the fry in my 75?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

jed42 said:


> What if I leave the fry in my 75?


The fry will not survive in the current of the water column, nor would they have access to the necessary foods to survive. The fry will either starve to death, or get filtered out. There is the very slimmest of chances that something survives, but it is highly unlikely. Even with the removal and rearing procedure, very few of the fry will survive to maturity.


----------



## jed42 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info...


----------

